# John MacArthur Exposes the Inadequate Gospel of Rick Warren



## Marrow Man

This is good stuff. Short, sweet, and to the point. John MacArthur nails it.

[video=youtube;nI9EzMWZoag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI9EzMWZoag&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Marrow Man

Joshua said:


> Would've been a lot better without the annoying background music. Good, nonetheless.



Yes, somehow I don't think that was playing when Pastor MacArthur was bringing the Word.


----------



## forgivenmuch

Bring it Pastor John! That was nice.


----------



## DMcFadden

As a young pastor in California back in the mid 70s, my circle of friends carped that MacArthur was arrogant, narrow, dogmatic, doctrinaire, and off-putting.

It is amazing to see how much he has grown and changed in the intervening 30 some years. 

I can hardly fault a single word of his evaluation.


----------



## Staphlobob

He may (or may not) be somewhat Dispensational in some of his views, but I do love the guy's messages.


----------



## turmeric

Very nice summation! Thanks, Johny Mac!


----------



## nicnap

Joshua said:


> Would've been a lot better without the annoying background music. Good, nonetheless.



 yep.


----------



## PresbyDane

Yes I agree he is a bit Dispensational, but he is good non the less


----------



## caddy

Good stuff! Posted it on my FB page


----------



## Marrow Man

turmeric said:


> Very nice summation! Thanks, Johny Mac!



Johny Mac. I like that!


----------

